# Humminbird Side Imaging



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Guys, I'm looking at investing in the Humminbird 997c with side imaging. Have any of you guys used these? I've spent a fair amount of time on the web researching these units and comparing them to Lowrance HD units. What are your thoughts? Pros/Cons of the entire system, not just the SI technology. Thanks.


----------

